
Why Microblogging Is Dumbing Us Down - buckpost
http://fourreasonswhy.com/2008/07/15/microblogging-is-dumbing-us-down/
======
Zev
In response:

1\. Bad grammar isn't limited to Twitter/FriendFeed/etc. It's a problem
throughout the web.

2\. Weren't the original blogs just online diaries? If microblogging is an
evolution of blogging, it would make sense to revisit old ideas to see how
they pan out with new technologies.

3\. This one applies to the rest of the internet. You can waste hours
perfecting a blog post or reading HN or /. or any other social (or nonsocial)
news site.

4\. I don't know about other people my age (I'm 18), but I remember having to
spend time in HS/College working on papers that were over 140 characters.

Also, maybe it's just me, but I end up putting some thought into my tweets to
make them fit in 140 chars instead of going over the limit.

5\. If you're the type of person that gets distracted easily, it wont matter
what you're doing. You'll find a way to distract yourself from what you need
to do.

------
tbeseda
Good article. Another response:

1\. My tweets are more carefully crafted than the crap that flies out of my
mouth, simply because they are limited to 140 characters.

2\. Seems to start as a new point, but resolves to supporting the first. No
matter if it is inane, it's social. Being human, social matters.

3\. We lose gray matter getting frustrated in traffic and with social
interaction. It's a lose-lose. I'd argue time and energy spent interacting (as
opposed to not interacting) is not ill spent.

4\. Agreed. Minus the reminiscent inclusion of dated technology.
Typewriters... meh.

5\. Give it time. The format for displaying and absorbing information is
lagging behind the method for creating it.

